# How would you get this patient out??



## ClarkKent (Jul 16, 2009)

If the driver of this truck needed to be backboard, how would you get the driver down.  







I found this on the net.  Just thought I would ask


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 16, 2009)

well if that truck is not going to go anywhere, i would say pull your squad or engine next to it, and stand on the top of your vehicle.. but honestly I do not know.. lol

that would be a good question to ask an EMT or Paramedic class lol, just think of the answers those students would come up with lol


----------



## piranah (Jul 16, 2009)

get some type of makeshift platform.....and your not going to safely backboard someone immediately.....KED board would be a prime usage in this situation....you can KED  him then u can lower onto the platform or u can actually lower him to ground via pully system using the lifting staps/harness.....but that depends technically im not gunna get up there until the truck is deamed stable and "safe"....


----------



## Hockey (Jul 16, 2009)

Easy answer


Have the Firefighters do it


----------



## firecoins (Jul 16, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Easy answer
> 
> 
> Have the Firefighters do it



The land pirates can do it.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 20, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> well if that truck is not going to go anywhere, i would say pull your squad or engine next to it, and stand on the top of your vehicle.. but honestly I do not know.. lol
> 
> that would be a good question to ask an EMT or Paramedic class lol, just think of the answers those students would come up with lol




I agree partly with this, I would use the KED as stated, and use a make shift lowerling systen maybe the stokes or something to lower to ground units.

Side note..why arnt all the FFs in turnout gear and ANSI approved reflective vest (as required by the fedral government).


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 20, 2009)

Assess patient.

If patient doesn't require medical care, or at minimum is mobile and spinal immbolization is not indicated, have the patient climb down the ladder. 


As far as vests, if the road is closed down, why would you need vests?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 20, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Side note..why arnt all the FFs in turnout gear and ANSI approved reflective vest (as required by the fedral government).


 
As an FD command officer, I don't see a problem with the level of protection provided by the (wildland?) apparel being worn, since none of the wearers are directly involved with the rescue effort. I am more concerned by the fact that the firefighter on the truck is in imminent peril of a near-ten foot plunge and isn't secured or using a ladder. As far as the vests go, (and I am the driving force behind our department getting them; I'm a huge fan), it looks to me that the roadway has been completely shut down. That being the case, there is no danger from vehicles passing in close proximity to the firefighters. While the letter of 23 CFR 634 does specify that the vest be worn while on the roadway or close proximity of the roadway, a closed roadway has now become a closed environment with essentially no risk from passing vehicles and therefore negating the need for the vests.  JPINFV, you got your reply posted before I finished typing mine...lol


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Side note..why arnt all the FFs in turnout gear and ANSI approved reflective vest (as required by the fedral government).



Some of them look like forest fire fighters, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> I am more concerned by the fact that the firefighter on the truck is in imminent peril of a near-ten foot plunge and isn't secured or using a ladder.



Kind of weird, considering there is a ladder going up to the passenger side of the truck.  Why didn't the firefighter stay on the ladder to do what he needed to?  If he needed to get to the driver, why didn't they put the ladder on the driver's side?  I don't have all of the information about the situation, but it is still kind of curious :unsure:


----------



## karaya (Jul 20, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Side note..why arnt all the FFs in turnout gear and ANSI approved reflective vest (as required by the fedral government).


 
Could be the photo was taken before the November 2008 mandate?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 21, 2009)

You can try leaning 2-3 ground ladders against the truck, put a FF on each ladder and have them lower the LBB.
The biggest challenge will probably be rotating the LBB.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wouldn't this present a major scene safety issue that would need to be resolved before care is initiated?

Assuming the truck was stabilized in that position, why not bring a Ladder truck up along side and raise it the short distance to the cab?  That way, you have a stable surface that's designed to be walked on (unlike the top of an ambulance or rescue.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> Wouldn't this present a major scene safety issue that would need to be resolved before care is initiated?
> 
> Assuming the truck was stabilized in that position, why not bring a Ladder truck up along side and raise it the short distance to the cab?  That way, you have a stable surface that's designed to be walked on (unlike the top of an ambulance or rescue.



Why would you go and suggest a technique that makes sense?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

The funny thing is that no one is even thinking about doing an assessment. Is anyone even asking if the driver needs spinal immbolization?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jul 21, 2009)

Int his case if the driver needed to be boarded and lowered. Looks like their are plenty of anchor points, so if you don't have access to a ladder truck here are my thoughts. Rig a lowering system over the truck, place the driver in a KED or XP-1 whichever you use. Place or tie a harness on him 
,position him onto a secured stokes basket,lash him in then lower him to the ground 
     My biggest safety concern with this photo is the firefighter on the side of the truck is not secured, and I also have questions about how stable the truck is. I feel that the road is probably shut down and agree that the gear those in the photo are wearing is adequate for the situation. I do applaud the fact that those near the scene are wearing helmets.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> The funny thing is that no one is even thinking about doing an assessment. Is anyone even asking if the driver needs spinal immbolization?


The OP said "If the driver of this truck needed to be backboard..."


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

That's what I get for looking at the pretty picture.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 21, 2009)

That's easy... let fire do it.


----------



## Scout (Jul 21, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> firefighter on the side of the truck is not secured,




Thank you.... how did anyone else not comment on this.... 

Looks like a construction site? MEWP available or other similar apparatus?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, if the fire department has an aerial platform or basket, it would be easy. Alternatively, see if they could borrow a cherry picker from the power company.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 21, 2009)

Look at the ladder.  Why did he put the ladder on the OTHER side, climb over the hood, and then get in that position?


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Look at the ladder.  Why did he put the ladder on the OTHER side, climb over the hood, and then get in that position?



Yeah, I noticed that too (see page 1).  Strange :wacko::unsure:


----------



## Small_Town_EMT (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the quickest and safest way of extracting the driver in the case of their needing imobalization would be to:
1 - Use a KED to imobalize and stabalize the neck and back
2 - Rig up a pulley system from the bridge for a Stokes and the extraction team
3 - Rig the Stokes to the pulley system with a LBB in the stokes
4 - With the rescue team suspended and Stokes suspended from the bridge, extract the driver
5 - Lower the team and Stokes to the ground


----------



## firefighter170 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am on a neighbouring dept, I however was not onscene. But to answer the vest question this incident was a number of years ago, before we had to wear the vest.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 22, 2009)

firefighter170 said:


> I am on a neighbouring dept, I however was not onscene. But to answer the vest question this incident was a number of years ago, before we had to wear the vest.


170, do you know what kind of equipment is avaliable?

And even if they didn't have qeuipment avaliable, that's still weird that the put the ladder on the other side and climbed over the hood.


----------



## firefighter170 (Jul 23, 2009)

That dept has an 85 foot aerial, and we have a county wide rescue team which specializes in rope rescue. I was actually out of town when this happened, I got a phone call about it the next day, but next time I see one of the guys from their I'll ask how they got the patient out and will post it on here.EDIT: they have 2 85 footers and 1 75 footer


----------



## traumamama (Aug 7, 2009)

My firemen would figure it out!  They rock!


----------

